# Anyone knowledgeable about Great Danes?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tracey, Honeysmum, might know better than me, she has a great dane (Jade). 

I see great dane too, totally not a stretch to think there is great dane in that boy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I definitely don't see pit pull ... but I'm kind of a dummy too


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

If you get a really good picture of him standing I'll post it on my Dane board and get their opinions. How old is he?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The profile picture of his head look very "great danish" to me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

His profile pic and his hind legs in the second pic -- I think the lady from this morning is on to something


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I couldn't believe how tall he was when I measured him! Last time I measured him, he was only 25'', same as Ranger. Now he's huge! He's about 16 months now, I think. 

We kept thinking he was pitbull or shar-pei because he was super wrinkly as a pup and his big wide head. I never even considered Great Dane. I'll try to get good sideways pic of him tonight and post it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can totally see Dane in that standing shot. Here are some Dane puppies, did he look like that when he was a baby?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tracey calls Jade her geriatric Bambi, I think that's the cutest thing.

Pass that along to your brother for future days


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok well you can settle this once and for all get a DNA kit. But for the record I was thinking black lab/pitbull like our Shadow. Same long skinny legs (Shadow was 24 at the withers) and same white tips on the paws.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The Trio - I've talked to my bro about getting a DNA kit and he's interested but...? I think he has other things to spend his money on and if I'm getting a DNA kit, then it's going to be for Ranger. I just thought it was neat trying to see what could be in these rescue dogs.

mylissyk - here's a pic of baby Blue, about 4 months old:


And here's REALLY baby Blue, when he just 11 weeks old:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I still think great dane


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I think I am siding with Jo Ellen - I see Dane also.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm thinking that, too. Looking at all these great dane pics and seeing the similarities in body type. Geez, who knew! He had such big paws when he was tiny but I think we were all expecting him to be shorter and stockier and he fooled us all by getting tall and lanky!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If he's 29" at the shoulder, I'm going to guess he's not just pit/lab. 

So yes, you guys might have something like this in a year....










 

I'll guess he's a great dane pit bull mix - like in this link -

Case Studies


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

We have a neighbor dog they think is a mix of lab and dane....he was very leggy as a young dog but has filled out to now look like a very large lab. He looks alot like your brothers dog but only has only a little white on his chest (i think...most of the time when I see him he is loose and they are running down the street chasing him)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

In his 4 month old pictures, his legs and paws actually look on the small side to me. He may have a little Dane in him, but I'm not so sure. Height can come from a lot of different breeds. Here's a couple of Dane pups on my board when they just turned 5 months, notice their legs and feet, (these are also females):


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, look at those ears on that last photo. Cracks me up :bowl:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know what Blue is but I do know that had I seen him when he was a pup he would have been smothered in kisses - what a cutie!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh nooooo....I absolutely LOVE Great Danes....I can't stand looking at these pics...makes me want one. LOL


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

The first Photo of Blue certainly looks like he has some Dane in him, it would be good to see a photo of him stood upright as also the chest depth could give an indication, whatever he is he is gorgeous Jade my Geriatric Bambie didn't stop growing until she had passed her 3rd birthday and stands 33ins to the shoulder.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

honeysmum said:


> The first Photo of Blue certainly looks like he has some Dane in him, it would be good to see a photo of him stood upright as also the chest depth could give an indication, whatever he is he is gorgeous Jade my Geriatric Bambie didn't stop growing until she had passed her 3rd birthday and stands 33ins to the shoulder.


See, that's what's happening with Blue! Ranger stopped growing "up" around 9-12 months and topped out at 25''. I keep measuring Blue, expecting him to be done growing and he's not! 4 months ago he was smaller than Ranger, then the same height, then a little taller but not noticeably and now he towers over Ranger! 

None of my profile standing shots turned out last night...I'm going to go over my old pics and see if I can find any. He's uber wiggly though so he as soon as he sees you looking at him, he immediately starts to wag his whole body. 

C's Mom - wasn't he a cutie-patootie?! My brother, his gf, and I went to look at a bunch of rescue puppies and he stole my heart away. Bro and gf loved a little lab looking mix who looked like too much of a handful for them - jumping up at people, barking, playing with all the puppies...meanwhile Blue was in the corner of the x-pen trying to lick a cookie that was JUST on the other side of the pen. He eventually put his head into the corner and just plowed forward - dragging the whole x-pen and puppies - so he could eat it. I turned to my bro and said, "THAT'S the one you want."

Edit: honeysmom - your sig pic? Blue sits exactly like Jade, with the chest popped out like that. I'll try to find a pic of that, too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

These are the only ones I have him actually standing, but not they're not from the side:

Blue showing that his legs really ARE as thick as a tree branch:




These are from when he was around 8 months old.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking at Blue and comparing him to Vegas, the Great Dane that lives just down the street (she's huge). I can see some resemblance but also think he has some lab in him. The one thing that throws me off is the white patch on his chest and the white on his paws. I suppose this could come from his parents, grandparents, etc.

Whatever he is....he's awfully handsome!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Blue looks almost identical to my parents dog Obi who passed away in March. He was a GSD mix. The length of the tail really reminds me of Obi. He stood almost 30" at the shoulder.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That picture of him with the stick? I would bet money it's great dane


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

The thighs and upright almost cat like paws (not sure if that is the right term) look GD to me I think I have a few pics on my page/albums of jade from pup up (dont know how to post pics) and the feet look the same.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of Blue - he's now 30'' at the shoulder. Still can't get one of him standing still as he just wiggles non-stop! Measuring him is hard!




































I'm still thinking great dane X. This guy is huge! Not sure how much he weighs but he's starting to fill out a little bit and isn't quite as "big head, long legs" like he used to be!


----------

